# Finally made a YouTube!



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

A month back I decided to start my youtube career and I'm really happy with the progress I made! In the beginning I was extremely nervous about it and my commentary was crap but I worked through it. I still got a long ways to go but I feel confident enough to keep working on it.

If you guys want, this is my channel: www.youtube.com/user/ExtroseGamerAE
It would mean a lot if you guys could give me some criticism on certain aspects of my channel so I could make it better.


----------



## david87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi there, congratulations on overcoming your fear and making such an important step for yourself.  I must admit I don't know many of the games you've posted on your channel but they do look interesting and I'll be checking them out so thank you for that.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

david87 said:


> Hi there, congratulations on overcoming your fear and making such an important step for yourself.  I must admit I don't know many of the games you've posted on your channel but they do look interesting and I'll be checking them out so thank you for that.


Thanks, being on YouTube has made my life so much better, I'm proud of it and its nice to know people enjoy my stuff!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

dude I have a Planetside2 account but need to downloaded it again only could play with pad lol sucked. I subscribed 8D!!! nice work man


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> dude I have a Planetside2 account but need to downloaded it again only could play with pad lol sucked. I subscribed 8D!!! nice work man


Thanks dude, I have been soo happy with YouTube, and it means a lot to have a new subscriber , I enjoyed playing planetside 2 even though I stink at it.


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Congratulations! This almost makes me want to start posting regularly on my channel again.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

good on you for doing it and btw im subbing


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

I would also like some opinions on my videos and some suggestions if you don't mind.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

I clicked on your youtube link and saw a picture of a cat coming out of someone's arse!!! 
OMG! 

But your youtube site looks great!


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

Ganmo said:


> I clicked on your youtube link and saw a picture of a cat coming out of someone's arse!!!
> OMG!
> 
> But your youtube site looks great!


Thanks its just my eye catching thumbnails, they help a lot and I'm proud to say I beat my milestone of 50 subscribers and thank you guys!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

this is legit awesome. I know how difficult it can be to put yourself out there like that. don't let any negative comments get to you, just keep making videos as long as they make you happy.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> this is legit awesome. I know how difficult it can be to put yourself out there like that. don't let any negative comments get to you, just keep making videos as long as they make you happy.


Thanks, I just recently lost a couple subs and I have been down about it but I think I will be able to get over it.


----------



## Sandile84 (May 4, 2011)

Well done man!


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

Sandile84 said:


> Well done man!


Thanks it means a lot. I really want to talk about social anxiety on my channel but I am afraid people wouldn't enjoy it or pass it over or say something rude about it.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

Decided to write an update, my youtube is still going pretty good, I have been so excited about the progress and thanks guys!


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

just curious, you get money from youtube right. how much have you got.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Good stuff man, just got yourself another sub.


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

Very brave of you to put yourself out there like that for the entire world! The videos look great!!!!! Awesome work!!!!!!


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Congratulations man it's a very good way to express yourself while not really having to do so in front of people but still get to share content on a public video hosting service. I created mine back when I was 14 and really was a great outlet for me through that rather tough time period up until a year or two ago.

You never know how far you go either I started to just talk about a Nintendo game I was excited for and it's grown into a channel that now has over 1K subscribed to it. More than I ever wished for it, keep up the good work and you may just surprise yourself.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

zraktor said:


> just curious, you get money from youtube right. how much have you got.


You can make money, but in the beginning it isn't much, you just have to keep pushing forward. And thanks everyone


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

Decided to do a small update, I have grown quite a bit but it seems that it has tapered off which is fine, so any suggestions?


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Animekid said:


> Decided to do a small update, I have grown quite a bit but it seems that it has tapered off which is fine, so any suggestions?


 what kind of games do you like to LP?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Having a YouTube channel is great !
I have had one for years and you can upload videos, post with people, and other things. I find it is a great outlet to do interesting things.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> what kind of games do you like to LP?


I love to play any game I can get my hands on! But my main interest are God Games, Simulators and RPG! I hope that kinda helps! I am also starting up a Dark Souls Series which I am excited about!


----------



## sarahmyth (Apr 27, 2014)

That's so awesome! Good for you, maybe I'll have the guts to start my own soon too!  thanks for sharing your light with the world.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I think it's good that you at least made a consistent effort to maintain a channel. I've been wanting to start a youtube channel for the longest but never have committed the time. Its more due to laziness than my sa though.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Animekid said:


> I love to play any game I can get my hands on! But my main interest are God Games, Simulators and RPG! I hope that kinda helps! I am also starting up a Dark Souls Series which I am excited about!


 I'm planning on starting a gaming channel as well. It's actually one of the goals me and my therapist decided could help me (I suggested it to her). I recently made a thread asking if anyone was interested in being apart of a multiplayer group play channel I plan to create.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

seeking777 said:


> I think it's good that you at least made a consistent effort to maintain a channel. I've been wanting to start a youtube channel for the longest but never have committed the time. Its more due to laziness than my sa though.


It was the same thing with me, I wanted to start a gaming channel for years but never committed to it due to laziness. Then after I brought it up with my therapist (trying to think up possible endeavors that could with my therapy), I've now found a push that might help keep me stay committed to achieving that goal.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

That's quite a step. But it is so rewarding when you get views and positive comments. It would be cool. It would be cool also if you did some video's about SA or your problems and how to solve them from your experience. Use your experience to help others


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Animekid said:


> I love to play any game I can get my hands on! But my main interest are God Games, Simulators and RPG! I hope that kinda helps! I am also starting up a Dark Souls Series which I am excited about!


 I just watched some of your earliest videos and you are WAY better than I am. I just got done putting up my first two videos and throughout the majority of the videos I'm scared to talk. My voice is low and I stubble over a few things I'm trying to get across. The first video I did I couldn't even do my introduction because I was too scared to talk. I was able to get through the videos with some commentary but they're both pretty boring lol. Anyways good job on the channel and good job for not screwing up your first attempt like I did.

Just for clarification, that Pokémon video you did with a friend. Was that your first gameplay video? You commentated way better than I could.


----------

